# Backfeeder



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Still gotta debug it it’s making weird noises sparatically


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 13, 2019)

I am keen on this pedal, and also have the board coming in the mail [thanks Mr. Bugg!].  Let us know how it goes and feel free to share a recording.  8)

I noticed this had fairly eclectic transistors specified, 2SC732 and 2SC2603.  What did you end up using?  I am planning to use BC549 and 2N3904 which are more widely available (but not pinout compatible).


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice it’s a huge project... i think the biggest one I ever built... the 2SC732 is a typo and should be 2n5088 is what support from PedalPCB told me... and I found some original 2SC732 transistors on eBay so I used those as well...


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2019)

The transistor pinout has been corrected on the Backfeeder PCBs, this only applied to the first batch.

As for alternatives, you could probably get away with 2SC1815 throughout.


----------

